
On Demand Food Service, Sprig, to Shut Down - coloneltcb
https://www.theinformation.com/on-demand-food-service-sprig-to-shut-down
======
fasteddie
I used it a decent amount in its first years -- the UI design was great, the
food was fine.

Goes to show how difficult it is to scrape a profit on ready to eat food prep,
especially when their differentiation with existing kitchens kept getting
smaller with the growing popularity of Caviar et al.

